# Innerarity Point



## nukeok (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll be new to the area as of next week and will be renting home off Innerarity Point. I grew up fishing in St. Pete, FL and have been away from fishing for long time and will be anxious to get back to the water here next week. 

Can somebody help me with regards to fishing in and around Innerarity Point. I'll have kayak very soon, but need help with where to fish/what to fish with/when to fish, etc. Either from kayak or wading. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

-John


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You should post this question at the bottom of the forum home page under the Kayak section. Those guys and gals are always talkin bout fishing out of a yak. Good luck


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

There's some flats just to the east of the marina, which is just to the east of the bridge. Not sure where you would put the kayak in, proably the state park. You also have the entire ICW. Are you military? If so when you come in the back gate of NAS there is a canopy where vehicle inspections would take place, you can put your yak in there and paddle across the ICW and get some good fishing in some of the flats on the south side there.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

If you put in at Galvez Landing head west. Look to your right or north and there is a inlet that leads into a large marsh area that you can find some nice fish in. Also there are a lot of grass flats to the west end of the pt. Good luck.


----------

